# Intellectual websites



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

What are your favorite cerebral websites? 

They should include these elements: Discussion of ideas, rational debate/arguments, cutting and satiric humor and the cognizance of the future trends.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Ted.com and xkcd. 

Those are two places I like to frequent. But now a days I usually just reddit or watch stuff recommended to me by youtube.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I used to enjoy the Happy Hour Hero on Asylum.com until that site died.

Now... There's no place I can obtain my random facts....


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I like DocumentaryHeaven.com


----------



## TheFamousPencil (Feb 2, 2011)

stumbleupon.com

Customize it for your interests.


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

Every morning I read 

PhysOrg.com and Science Daily 

Though SD doesn't really have discussion/commentary.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Arts & Letters Daily - ideas, criticism, debate for humanities and social science
SciTech Daily Review - science, news, technology, future developments, innovations, opinions, review for all things science and technology

Pretty much the hub of all things intellectual and articulate on the internet. Also links to other thoughtful websites/columns/blogs.


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Real Clear Politics, a website that compiles political articles from many different sources with a slightly right-leaning overall bias; and Wikipedia, where the facts junkies scatter their goods and I can comb through to find something usable.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

I currently enjoy Wired, Atlantic Monthly, Forbes, Slate, American Scientist, Ted.com.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

HarpFluffy said:


> *Real Clear Politics, a website that compiles political articles from many different sources with a slightly right-leaning overall bias*; and Wikipedia, where the facts junkies scatter their goods and I can comb through to find something usable.


Ewwww. Right bias? yuck


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's a highly intellectual website: llama font - say it in llama


----------



## TheFamousPencil (Feb 2, 2011)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> I currently enjoy Wired, Atlantic Monthly, Forbes, Slate, American Scientist, Ted.com.


Yeah I like Wired and Forbes as well. Also Engadget is a good one. There are always good tech debates in the comments on Engadget.


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Ewwww. Right bias? yuck


Yeah, I used to lean right, but think I've finally shaken off all political bias so as to evaluate the issues from a strictly intellectual standpoint.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

HarpFluffy said:


> Yeah, I used to lean right, but think I've finally shaken off all political bias so as to evaluate the issues from a strictly intellectual standpoint.


I dont really have a side when it comes to american politics because frankly it's an argument between conservative and even more conservative, but I'm definitely a liberal.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Less Wrong

Physics Help and Math Help - Physics Forums

Oh! And....

PersonalityCafe - Discover Yourself

:crazy:

At Less Wrong, you may find things like:

"I recently finished up an essay examining the Girl Scouts, their cookies, and their finances with reference to whether they are inefficient or corrupt."

Always very random. Always very interesting.


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

Psychosmurf said:


> Less Wrong
> 
> Physics Help and Math Help - Physics Forums
> 
> ...


Awww... you beat me to it. 

I just recently discovered Less Wrong and am still looking through it. I really like what I see so far.

Maybe just to add another one. TvTropes is one of my favorite sites now. I don't care how intellectual it is. I just know that I can get lost on there for hours; more so than I ever could on wikipedia.


----------

